# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  (Shkëputur nga ditari im) "Na ishte njëherë... Otranto '97"

## Auloni

Na ishte njehere ... Na ishte njehere qielli , dielli , jeta . Na ishin njehere njerezit qe qeshnin , qe i gezoheshin lindjes se diellit . Dhe erdhi pranvera . Nje pranvere pa lule , plot dhimbje . Erdhi dhe u rrembeu njerezve buzeqeshjen . Ajo u ngriu ne buze . Deti u prishi gjumin femijeve . Deti u prishi endrrat nenave , kurse dielli qau deshperimin e tyre . Mbytej dhe ai ne det te dhimbshem lotesh . Njerezit ecnin rrugeve , kurse une ... une i shikoja tek qanin . Degjoja klithmat e shpirtit te tyre , veshtroja tek dridheshin si femiije burra qe ... dikur ishin te forte dhe vuaja . Sa fort te lendon dhimbja . 
Degjoja nenat te mallkonin detin . Shikoja qytetin tim te nxihej nga shamite e zeza , e degjoja tek therriste nga dhimbja , e ndieja dhe ... heshtja .
Une nuk kisha ndonje te aferm atje . Nuk prisja askend , por rrija zgjuar naten duke pire duhan , ndersa hena coptohej pellgjeve me uje . Nuk njihja asnje fytyre , asnje emer , por me dridheshin duart kur degjoja :"Otranto" , "Otranto" , "Otranto", varri i shqiptareve , varri i shpreses , varri i jetes . Varri i fjaleve te pathena , i endrrave te pazena , varri i dashurive dhe i femijeve . 
Dhe njerezit prisnin . Priste nena nje kufome qe deti t'ia dhuronte tokes . Pritje e gjate . Priste nena te njihte pantallonat xhins , priste t'i puthte floket para se ta niste . Oh , ç'tmerr . Oh , njerez te pafat , viktima te dhimbjes , kufoma te heshtjes te se vertetes .
Sot mbi ta u hodhen lule . Perseri vershuan lumenj lotesh . Kush mbeti pa qare ? Qane dhe ushtaret , ata kane zemer te forte . Qane dhe guret per arkivolet e engjejve te shpreses . Mallkuan djajte , lotuan per dhimbjen e tyre . Sot disa nga ata ju dorezuan tokes , kurse te tjeret enden si shpirtra te lire , nuk gjejne dot prehje . Sot mbi trupat e tyre celen trendafila , celen gonxhe . 
Po fajtori ? Kush ishte fajtori i gjithe kesaj tragjedie ? Si...? Nuk e dini ? Fajtori jane "ATA" qe e dine te verteten e kesaj tragjedie , qe e dine shkaktarin e vertete por qe nuk u intereson ta tregojne . Luajne te paditurin dhe jane gati te marrin mallkimin e dhjetrave shpirtrave te pafajshem qe sot enden deteve sepse u ka mbetur varri i hapur . Fajtori ... Politika e cmendur qe me ne po luan teater . 
Ehhh , na ishte njehere ... do te tregojme ne . 
Te vdesesh me endrra perlotur shiut .
Te vdesesh me psheretima ngrohur diellit .
te vdesesh per te jetuar .

        " RENKIMET"
Disa renkime gjumin ma prishin 
dal dhe degjoj se nga vijne .
Nga ballkoni im duket qarte deti 
dhe une shoh nje drite qe del nga fundi i tij .
Jane shpirtrat qe nga fundi i tij renkojne ,
sepse vendin e tyre kerkojne .
Jane shpirtrat e engjejve te vegjel qe qajne ,
se kane ftohte , se aty s'rrine me dot .
Nje drithme trupin me pershkon 
dhe nje prej engjejve me degjon .
Afrohet dhe me shikon 
me prek dhe me vezhgon .
Ti je gjalle ! - me thote 
dhe syte e tij leshojne lot .
Mos qaj ! - i them - Te lutem !
Se s'te shoh dot .
Mos kujto se s'te kuptoj 
se edhe mua me dhemb ne zemer fort ,
por s'mund te t'i thaj ata lot ,
se edhe po ti thava ,
t'i thaj kot 
se deti syte do t'i njome ,
dhe ti do kesh perseri ftohte .
Edhe ai duke qare iku ,
u zhduk neper mjergull e drita u fik 
e ai vazhdonte te qante ,
se kishte frike , shume frike . 

Shkeputur nga ditari im ! Auloni .

----------


## angeldust

Aulon, na solle kujtime te hidhura te nje kohe qe mundohemi ta harrojme e ta hedhim pas shpine...

Por ndoshta s'duhet harruar, duhet te perkujtohet gjithmone e shkuara qe brezat qe vijne te mos perserisin gabime historike. Vetem duke mesuar nga e shkuara njerezimi arrin ne nje shkalle me te larte te civilizimit. Ne te kundert, historia perseritet ne nje rreth vicioz te vetin, ku edhe djeg brezat e ardhshem ashtu sic dogji ata te djeshmit.

Le te shpresojme se brezat e ardhshem te shqiptareve (sidomos ata qe kane ne dore te ndryshojne dicka) do te mesojne nga e shkuara, te cilen si komb e kemi te tejet-ngarkuar historikisht.

Respekte, angeldust.

----------

